# New 200g setup



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got my 200 w/ a wet/dry setup about 2 weeks ago. I just checked the water and at first it appeared that it was fully cycled. The water is clear and I now have high ammounts of nitrate so I thought I would give it a water change and it would be all good but futher testing showed different. Ammonia-1 and Nitrite-1 Is this because the tank is still cycleing or something else. 
Thanks for all your help in advance


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I would think it is ..I think it has not fullly cycled yet


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I agree your tank probably isnt cycled or possibly your last tests were wrong. You probably have enough bio filtration with the wetdry so it probably needs to be cycled. How long has it been running and what have you added to the water so far?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

In terms of cycling a large aquarium, two weeks isn't alot of time.

It may need a few more weeks. What are you using as an ammonia source?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I started out with 70 feeders and my buddy gave me about 30 jack dempseys 1"-3" and also 5 crayfish. On top of all that I was over feeding them to try to speed up the cycle and thats when the water got really cloudy and smelled really bad. Then like I said it cleared up to about 80% when I got high levels of nitrate.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

If you have high levels of nitrate then it must mean your tank is pretty close to being completely cycled. Keep testing the water often and it should read ammo-0 nitrite-0 soon if it doesnt then maybe theres too much waste being produced by the 100 fish for your wet/dry to keep up with. What size wet/dry are you using?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

30"L x 12"W x 16"H It said its for tanks 180-220g.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> 30"L x 12"W x 16"H It said its for tanks 180-220g.


 I would get a littlle more filtration if I were you since you should always get more filtration that recomended when its for piranhas since theyre so damn messy. How many piranha are you plannin on keeping?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I have 6 right now and plan on only getting 3 more.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> I have 6 right now and plan on only getting 3 more.


 I would suggest you get a canister filter that runs around 300 gph or so like a fluval 404.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

When you have 0 ppm of ammonia and nitrite. And when you have nitrate present in your tank that is when your tank is fully cycle. Is better be safe then sorry, just be patient.

Good Luck with your tank........


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

like noe said just be patient. a huge tank like that needs quite a bit of waiting for it to cycle completely.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You Mr vlahos for supporting me............


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

UPDATE:
Ammonis is at 0 but Nitrte is still at .5


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

dude, you finally got that thing up


----------

